# Piercings and riding?



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to have snakebite piercings. I loved them dearly.

I was holding a usually well mannered horse for the farrier. He had an out of character moment, started dancing around and managed to pin me in between him and the gate. he reared and struck out, collecting me square in the face. That hoof nearly ripped one of my piercings out.

I took them out that day and as much as I miss them will more than likely not get them back as long as I have horses. 

Just my experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Ouch! That must have hurt :\ I've had horses knock me in the lip, but it doesn't hurt anymore since it's been pierced for 2 years. 

My industrial is different. I've had it pierced for 6 months and it still hurts. Cowboy has knocked me in it and I wanted to scream lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The only time I ever catch my belly button ring on anything horse related is when I'm carrying my saddle around and the skirt catches it or when I'm lifting up a muck bucket when cleaning stalls and the edge catches the top. 

I could see you maybe catching a dangly or big belly button ring on the horn or something, but I generally don't wear dangling ones. A girl I worked with in the summer had a pretty obnoxiously large one and never caught her saddle.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I had my bellybutton pierced, and once it was healed it was okay to ride, but getting on or off, or any laying on the horse (like getting on bareback or something) can be problematic. Its unlikely to get caught or anything, more that there is a "pendulum" effect where if you push or pull one end the other will go the opposite way and pull. 

It should be fine


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have my lip top ear 2 in each ear bottom hole gaged and my belly button. I only caught my belly once and that was right afer I got it done and wasn't used to it but as long as you don't slide off your saddle that shouldn't be a problem. Never had an issue with my lip or earsbeing caught on anything though.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

You had your ears gauged? Cool, mine are too  and hopefully my navel thing won't get caught haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> The only time I ever catch my belly button ring on anything horse related is when I'm carrying my saddle around and the skirt catches it or when I'm lifting up a muck bucket when cleaning stalls and the edge catches the top.
> 
> I could see you maybe catching a dangly or big belly button ring on the horn or something, but I generally don't wear dangling ones. A girl I worked with in the summer had a pretty obnoxiously large one and never caught her saddle.


I do the same exact things. I've had mine for 7 years and it's still uncomfortable to catch it on something, doesn't hurt though. I have had my nose pierced for 5 years and have had one of the horses nudge my face a certain way and hit it and that still hurts like crazy.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ya mine are gauged to 2s


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Man  you guys are lucky.  I have 6s in my lower lobe, they're tapers, and they'll sometimes get caught on my helmet.
I want my industrial done so bad! Along with my rook, upper/lower helix, nose, and labret. I don't think judges will care as long as they "match" your attire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine and 0s at the moment and then I'm going to 00s and I'll be done. 

And phillip really? My tapers never got caught, and my industrial doesn't get hit either..which I'm still happy about because it still hurts!

The only other piercings I want are tragus, anti helix, nose, and anchors on my hips..but I might have second thoughts about the anchors because even though I can tolerate pain around a horse, I'm a wuss when it comes piercings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, surface piercings don't last too long anyways. I'd rather get a tattoo.
I wannaaa go to 00 but my ears wont stretch. o.o and people at the barn make fun of me. 
I can assure you, piercing your nose isn't terrible. I did it myself once, but had to take it out shortly after.
Anyways, just be careful with your navel.  it can get infected easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah that's why I wanna get my hips done now so when I'm older they'll be gone haha.

And really? I use vaseline to stretch mine. And also doing it in or right after the shower helps because your skin is super stretchy when wet.

And yes I want a few tattoos also hehe  as for my nose, I'm not too worried about it haha..it'll be a while till I get some money to pay for it!

And thanks, hopefully it won't reject or get infected  I'm super anal about keeping it clean so I'm pretty confident that it'll be fine haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Mine and 0s at the moment and then I'm going to 00s and I'll be done.
> 
> And phillip really? My tapers never got caught, and my industrial doesn't get hit either..which I'm still happy about because it still hurts!
> 
> ...


 When you drink, do you sprout a leak? :lol:KIDDING! I have a belly button piercing and a tongue ring. Never a problem with riding, then again I never had a horse smash me against anything, but that's gonna hurt if you're pierced or not I would think? I doubt many judges care if you have piercings or not, but, & this is a big BUT, with all things being equal & comes down to 2 competitors, it could mean the difference. BUT, I doubt that rarely happens. I love piercings, extra spot to put jewelry on.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

My friend managed to get his navel piercing stuck on his saddle-- but he was wearing an itty bitty shirt that rode up when he went into two point. Granted, this is also the boy who managed to hook his lip ring in his horse's mane while jumping, and needed my help to unwind mane hairs from his tongue piercing... he now bites his bottom lip as he dismounts and jumps. 

He shows dressage and has very, very long hair tucked into a bow and an industrial(he's about 60% metal.. fff..), and he's never noticed being marked down for it.

I'd get SO MANY piercings if I had the skin for it.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

My first coach always told me, "Anything you have jewelry on is at risk of being removed when you're around a horse."

Now, I think for a belly button piercing it wouldn't be very common to catch it on things while riding but really, it could happen. Just be careful.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

@waresbear hahaha, noo I can't squirt water, trust me I've triedd! I guess when I go to show I'll wear retainers or just try to match

@vivache, he uhh, sounds like a fun fellow haha. that sucks about his jewelry getting caught though.

@carleen, I would think it could caught more, but then again I'm very cautious with it and think the worst will happen lol. and thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I've had my belly button done for almost 2 years and never managed to catch it on anything other than my own hand when I first got it done... In the shower of all places. I've never had it knocked or pulled or anything when I'm with horses or anywhere else, even racing my ministock you'd think the belts would catch it horribly but nope.. I did however, fold the top of my jods down when I first got it pierced because the buckle was right on my bar.. Now I don't bother and it doesn't irritate.

-So long as your belly bar you wear around horses has ball ends you should be fine, I have a bar with a dolphin on the bottom (not dangly though) and I find that gets caught on my pjs if I roll over in bed just cause its not fully round
-If your worried about your facial piercings (cant remember which ones you said exactly) then you can buy plastic bars that look see-through so they're quite hard to see unless you actually know they're there or look close.


----------

